# Lamprologus caudopunctatus "red fin caudopunk"



## volcmstar4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello! New to raising cichlids, and brand spankin' new to this forum! I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a cichlid breeder or online fish store that has the beautiful little red fin caudopunks. They seem to be impossible to find! I have my heart set on these guys. I love how small they are, I love their big personalities, and I already have the perfect tank ready for them to live in. I live in Southern California. It seems to me that California is not a very cichlid strong state unfortunately  thank you so much for all the help in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since we are not permitted to provide recommendations (Review-type information) in the forums, I will say check the Retailer Reviews and sponsors because I just saw them on one of their availability lists.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Never heard of em. Some sort of line bred or hybrid?
Or just a jazzy new name to sell normal exLamprologus caudopunctatus?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seen various puncs from various locations some with yellow some with orange dorsals. Kind of ask myself why make one with a red dorsal? Still I guess the public gets what the public wants. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The red dorsals are kind of yellow-orange. The ones from Kapampa are supposed to have this coloration on their dorsals.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm I think I need a worse hangover to make those http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1590 seem red. :wink: 
Lets just call it cichlid sellers red? :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are often called red fin caudopunctatus in North America, nothing to see here. :wink:


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a group of red fin caudopunks. They are typically orange in the fins, but when they are really stressed they can show red. When I bought mine the fins were red in the bag on the way home then showed the more traditional yellow/orange in the tank.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Erm I think I need a worse hangover to make those http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1590 seem red. :wink:
> Lets just call it cichlid sellers red? :wink:


I tend to agree with you on the use of the color "red".
I have a c.borleyi (red fin kadango). :roll:


----------



## volcmstar4 (Jun 12, 2013)

original poster here, and I found my fish! They arrived today, and seem to be adjusting well. I attached a picture of the pair, not sure of the sex yet. Too early to tell. Today I'm going to my LFS to pick up some large shells for them to be more comfortable. I heard they love shells to spawn in, can't wait to see them grow up. Here is a pic what do you guys think? Aren't they adorable!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine have the choice of barnicle shells and quite a few others. Mine choise the barnicle shells.
See you have some already. Adorable yes. Red fin erm......yes thats what they call em in the US. :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Red fin erm......yes thats what they call em in the US. :wink:


Yes I know.... and we have "red" zebras too....


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Red, yellow, orange, whatever, they are lovely looking fish and that is a good depth of colour on the fins. Hope they get jiggy for you.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

But surely it would be better if the seller gave variant details. Then if they get jiggy you could sell the young on as what they are. Kind of hate this "red fin caudopunk" tag. Clearly it means nothing?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I will not buy them unless they are labeled Lamprologus caudopunctatus Kapampa.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

aicardi said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> > Erm I think I need a worse hangover to make those http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1590 seem red. :wink:
> ...


Get some Vics...true reds and really beautiful!!!!


----------



## volcmstar4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sorry for the confusion, I did put the term red fin in "quotations" for a reason, just in case people referred to them as that in the US (as I am from the US and the seller called them that). I also put the specific species name in the subject line. Maybe I should have just put eXlamprologus caudopunctatus? Anyways,day two in the tank and they still seem to be doing great. One is more shy than the other. This is my first cichlid tank ever and so far, I'm pretty proud. My water parameters are as follows:
Ammonia: 0 Nitrate: 0 and my pH is at 8.4, the temperature is at a steady 77. Using Seachems Cichlid Lake Salt. I'm trying to find more shells for them but my LFS sucks in that area. Going to order online. Thank you guys for the replies. I will update with pictures soon as they progress. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want your nitrate to be zero...are you doing the test correctly? If you don't shake according to the directions you can get a false zero. And what is your nitrite?

Red fin is just a marketing name.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

volcmstar4 said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion, I did put the term red fin in "quotations" for a reason, just in case people referred to them as that in the US (as I am from the US and the seller called them that). I also put the specific species name in the subject line. Maybe I should have just put eXlamprologus caudopunctatus? Anyways,day two in the tank and they still seem to be doing great. One is more shy than the other. This is my first cichlid tank ever and so far, I'm pretty proud. My water parameters are as follows:
> Ammonia: 0 Nitrate: 0 and my pH is at 8.4, the temperature is at a steady 77. Using Seachems Cichlid Lake Salt. I'm trying to find more shells for them but my LFS sucks in that area. Going to order online. Thank you guys for the replies. I will update with pictures soon as they progress. Any advice would be welcome.


No worries. Kind of having a dig at the seller for using red fin rather than real variant to sell em, not you. Must be hard starting out with all these trade names about?

Conditions sound great however you are getting em. Yep nitrate is prob not realy 0 but may just be below test kit reading values. Or did you meen nitrite? Yep nitrite 0 is needed.

Yep dunno why LFSs do not often stock small shells. Good easy little money maker for em I would have thought. On line seems a good option. But as said mine prefer the barnicle shells so they may use those anyway.

All the best James


----------



## volcmstar4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sorry, I did mean nitrIte. I do not have something to test the nitrAte levels yet, the only test im missing. going to head down to the LFS and pick up APIs Master Kit to make things more simple. My two caudos are coming into their own, claiming their territories. It's so interesting to watch these guys.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm look on line. If your LFS is anything like mine their master kits will be nearly out of date and overpriced.
If you just need a nitrate test, just buy a nitrate test. Yep once your sure your tanks are settled its the one you need most often and to watch. :thumb: 
The master kit does not even include a phosphate or a good GH or a good KH test if I remember right.
Plus has low range and normal pH tests that you do not need. (you will only need high range)

All the best James


----------



## volcmstar4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have the high pH test kit. Since they are tangs, I know they prefer harder waters so I made sure to get the "high" pH kit. The master kit at my fish store is $30 and since I have an amazon prime account, I'm sure I can get free shipping online so thanks for the advice. I will also check the prices online for nitrate tests and compare them to my LFS as well.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

$30! My, mine realy do rip of folk. Not bad not bad at all. 8)
If your a nice guy. Find the price on line and give your LFS a chance to match it.
We all want our LFSs to survive but hey its a market and they need to compeat kind of thing.


----------



## volcmstar4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I can get it online, on amazon, with free shipping, for 17.96! That is half the price. I will ask the owner at my LFS but I don't see him cutting the price nearly in half, lol. If not, I might have to get this product online.


----------

